# Making my apbt bigger....?



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

So I was wondering if anyone had some good ideas about making my pitbull bigger naturally.... I over heard a conversation and this guy said he feeds hes pitbull raw meat and it makes him real big? Is this a fact or a myth? And Is this healthy for the dog???


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Myth. Genetics will determine how big a dog gets. Feed a good quality diet and regular excercise and let the growth process develop naturally 

I've also heard that feeding raw meat to a dog makes them mean and blood thirsty.....That is a myth as well LOL! People can talk some crazy ish


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What do you mean bigger? APBT's are not big dogs but they can have muscle tone. Your dog is limited by his genetics by you can have a dog in good shape. Red meat has nothing to do with size so don't listen to someone who says that. Feeding a raw diet can make a really nice in shape dog but so can feeding kibble.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Karma25 said:


> So I was wondering if anyone had some good ideas about making my pitbull bigger naturally.... I over heard a conversation and this guy said he feeds hes pitbull raw meat and it makes him real big? Is this a fact or a myth? And Is this healthy for the dog???


define bigger...

raw food is acceptable dogs are ment to eat raw meat up until like the 40's-50's when commercial dog food started really taking off its what they where fed. we have a sub forum in the health and nutrition section about raw feeding.

id just look around the health and nutrition section plenty of info


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Myth. Genetics will determine how big a dog gets. Feed a good quality diet and regular excercise and let the growth process develop naturally
> 
> I've also heard that feeding raw meat to a dog makes them mean and blood thirsty.....That is a myth as well LOL! People can talk some crazy ish


Oh ok thank you!



performanceknls said:


> What do you mean bigger? APBT's are not big dogs but they can have muscle tone. Your dog is limited by his genetics by you can have a dog in good shape. Red meat has nothing to do with size so don't listen to someone who says that. Feeding a raw diet can make a really nice in shape dog but so can feeding kibble.


Thanks I appreciate it!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

A dog is only going to get as big as its made to be genetics wise. Alot of poeple get big confused with fat.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

"How to make my pitbull bigger.."
This seems to be a kinda popular interest ive seen in my short time here, 

Stone said it best .. Define "bigger"

The diet of the dog, raw or not, will affect the dogs appearance but working your dog, much as you would work out your own body, will build muscle naturally, like you.. so go for longer walks, start at a mile and move towards 8 miles.. get fit yourself, because to get your dog bigger you either exercise or spend a bunch of money on unhealthy suppliments to "bulk" your dog..

my 2 cents


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree with the above posters.

Genetics, genetics, genetics!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I wish there was a way to make my apbt smaller


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> I wish there was a way to make my apbt smaller


I have a small horse dog I wish he was 25 pounds lol


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

MISSAPBT said:


> I wish there was a way to make my apbt smaller


hehe RIGHT!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I have a small horse dog I wish he was 25 pounds lol


Imagine that! Bahaha, Little Black dog is already 32lbs i like my small dogs :woof:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

You are limited by genetics. All the food and excercise will just put your dog in better condition. Work the dog and enjoy the dog.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

lol with all that drive ... im glad they arnt bigger!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

How big is the dog currently? What is it's age? How big are you expecting it to be?


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Like everyone else has said, work him out a lot to get into better shape, but genetics does play a big role... Some dogs come out naturally buff with no workouts and just a regular walk everyday.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> How big is the dog currently? What is it's age? How big are you expecting it to be?


Ummmm hes 3 1/2 months.... weighed in at 31 lbs at the vet today. And the vet is guessing he will be about 80 lbs? hes very solid, i just dont want him to lose any of it. hes actually quite big for how young he is right now.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

dylroche1 said:


> Like everyone else has said, work him out a lot to get into better shape, but genetics does play a big role... Some dogs come out naturally buff with no workouts and just a regular walk everyday.


hes so lazy right now though. I tey and take him for a walk but he will literally just stop and lay flat on his stomach in the middle of a walk! lol i dont know why he does that.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

he's probabaly short and stocky right?


try to get him to play tug of war good work out right there. also gotta make everything seem fun. if you want a kid to take a bath you try to make it seem like a fun thing right instead of just throwing the kid into the tub.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

If he's only 3 1/2 months right now then I wouldn't even worry about it yet.Just make sure he gets some kind of exercise (letting him run around and play should be good enough) and let you and him enjoy being a pup.If you try to make him do too much at a young age it can hurt his joints,bones,etc...


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree with everyone else but i also want to throw in that let the pup be a pup. Too many people i hear about making these dogs big, "filling out", so on so forth and they are still well under a year. I dont know what your plans are in the future but regardless if your putting your dog to work, doing sports, conditioning and keeping as a pet, etc your pup has adult hood for the types of physical work loads to come. Let your puppy just be a puppy, rushing into trying to get your pup built the way you foresee him can (and more than likely will) cause more health problems and risk in the future than anything.

Otherwise, genetics (as everyone pretty much said) is key. If he never gets much tone, no matter how much you work him theres a reason for it. You can't force what wasn't meant to be.. In essence. 

Also, if your pup is that large at 3 1/2 as expected to get 80+ in weight, you more than likely have an American Bully or mix vs APBT. The APBT (in general) will be 25 - 55lbs as a rule. Of course there are APBT's out there that exceed 70lbs, it is not very common. This breed (again, as others have said) is not a large breed, rather a medium sized breed that is bred for specific traits vs appearance. (yes, there is a standard but thats not the first and foremost concern when it comes to properly bred)

Just thought i'd point that out since i don't believe i saw anyone else do so.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> I agree with everyone else but i also want to throw in that let the pup be a pup. Too many people i hear about making these dogs big, "filling out", so on so forth and they are still well under a year. I dont know what your plans are in the future but regardless if your putting your dog to work, doing sports, conditioning and keeping as a pet, etc your pup has adult hood for the types of physical work loads to come. Let your puppy just be a puppy, rushing into trying to get your pup built the way you foresee him can (and more than likely will) cause more health problems and risk in the future than anything.
> 
> Otherwise, genetics (as everyone pretty much said) is key. If he never gets much tone, no matter how much you work him theres a reason for it. You can't force what wasn't meant to be.. In essence.
> 
> ...


Naw he is an apbt..... I got all his papers and he is registered.... no mixs.... hes just a big boy!! lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Many breeders still list their American Bullies as APBTs in order to get them registered.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

i sense another bully vs APBT chat about to happen. i think it says a lot about the state of our breed when many of the new posters all have really big, often blue, "APBT" dogs. 

like everyone else has said about making your dog bigger, exercise and genetics are what determines their size. as long as you give your pup plenty of high quality food to eat they will grow.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Karma25 said:


> Naw he is an apbt..... I got all his papers and he is registered.... no mixs.... hes just a big boy!! lol


Do you mind sharing his pedigree? My dogs pedigree says American pit bull but he is an American bully.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> Do you mind sharing his pedigree? My dogs pedigree says American pit bull but he is an American bully.


His pedigree sais apbt..... Hes razor egde bloodline. And i did some searching and im seeing two different things..... half is showing me he is apbt, and the other half is saying american bully??? im so confused? But honestly i guess im not to concerned. My pup is healthy and i love him no matter what. I guess i just hope he doesnt get to big! lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Razor's Edge is an American Bully bloodline.

But you're already heads and tails above many people, because you're going to love your dog no matter what he is.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Karma25 said:


> His pedigree sais apbt..... Hes razor egde bloodline. And i did some searching and im seeing two different things..... half is showing me he is apbt, and the other half is saying american bully??? im so confused? But honestly i guess im not to concerned. My pup is healthy and i love him no matter what. I guess i just hope he doesnt get to big! lol


hes Bully. Love him regardless no one is talking down on your pup for it not being an APBT but rather wanting to educate those that may not understand the differences. RE is not APBT, there is always an argument about this however the fact is it is a Bully bloodline in todays world. It proves to be beneficial though, not many people really want, need or have the means to own a well bred APBT. (At least imo)


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> I agree with everyone else but i also want to throw in that let the pup be a pup. Too many people i hear about making these dogs big, "filling out", so on so forth and they are still well under a year. I dont know what your plans are in the future but regardless if your putting your dog to work, doing sports, conditioning and keeping as a pet, etc your pup has adult hood for the types of physical work loads to come. Let your puppy just be a puppy, rushing into trying to get your pup built the way you foresee him can (and more than likely will) cause more health problems and risk in the future than anything.
> 
> Otherwise, genetics (as everyone pretty much said) is key. If he never gets much tone, no matter how much you work him theres a reason for it. You can't force what wasn't meant to be.. In essence.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Great post, KM. Totally agree about letting pups be pups.

As for Am Bully vs APBT, I'm sure you'll have your questions answered shortly, Karma, so I won't get too involved in it. Suffice to say, bullies are usually reg'd as ABPTs because they are not a UKC/ADBA/AKC recognised breed at this point.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He is most likey an American Bully ( they would have UKC APBT papers) There are many threads on why this is.

As for bigger do you mean you want a big dog or a fit dog?









This dog is just muscular and seems big but a rather small dog.

There is a big difference on if you want a big dog ( which is usually fat if not a large breed dog and obesity in animals comes with many of the same issues in Humans) and if you just want your dog muscular.

Your dog is a puppy so as said let him be just that. Now is the time for training and socialization. After a year old then start working him out to look good and you have plenty time to read up on the many ways to healthly condition a dog.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> :goodpost: Great post, KM. Totally agree about letting pups be pups.
> 
> As for Am Bully vs APBT, I'm sure you'll have your questions answered shortly, Karma, so I won't get too involved in it. Suffice to say, bullies are usually reg'd as ABPTs because they are not a UKC/ADBA/AKC recognised breed at this point.


Bingo !

With no pedigree the dog is just a mix. Just like apbts need proper pedigrees American Bullies deserve the same as well. No papers no proof of what the dog is, there are too many breeds that can create a stocky bull breed.

My bully is razors edge but the papers say apbt because the UKC does not recognize the American Bully.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Bingo !
> 
> With no pedigree the dog is just a mix. Just like apbts need proper pedigrees American Bullies deserve the same as well. No papers no proof of what the dog is, there are too many breeds that can create a stocky bull breed.
> 
> My bully is razors edge but the papers say apbt because the UKC does not recognize the American Bully.


Totally agree. Karma, this is not to say that you have a lesser dog somehow. Far from it. It's just a different type of dog.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

awe i think bumble bee is one of the best dogs ive ever seen off topic i know but still.

american bullys tend to be very wide to begin with lots of muscles you should be fine when it gets old enough start working it as every ones said let a pup be a pup.

but heres the difference in the breeds

american bullies are bred to be companion/show dogs they still can have a level of d.a. but are far from pit just like am staffs

american pitbull terriers are bred for gameness, the ability give his/her all under any conditions and never quit first and looks not really being much of a concern.

for the sake of just adding this

american staffordshire terriers are bred as show dogs, they originally were the same thing as the american pitbull terrier just given a new name to so people would be more receptive to the dogs. over the years the goals of the breeds changed while apbt where breed for gameness the am staff was bred for mostly show quality.

while the am staff and bully branched of of the same breed they are different now as breeding goals changed.

American bully









American stafforshire terrier









American pitbull terrier (tom garners chinaman)









this is supposed to show how the difference in the goals of the breed change the difference in the visuals of the dogs.

all that matters is that your happy with you pup. so enjoy him/her and welcome to gopitbull


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> while the am staff and bully branched of of the same breed they are different now as breeding goals changed.


I could be wrong here, but I believe the American Bully started from selectively breeding American Staffordshire Terriers that were dual registered.

But yes, in the end you should give your dog the best care you can even if it's a mix or not the breed you thought.  
However it is good to know your dog's background, and intriguing as well.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

from sticky "dave wilson on re bloodline"

"We blended different breeds together to obtain certain desired traits. The American pit bull terrier was one of the breeds whose lineage is in the background of this breed, but it is by no means the only breed behind it.

Even the part of the lineage that is American pit bull terrier stems from United Kennel Club-registered conformation show dogs! There is also an American Kennel Club-registered show breed in the lineage of this breed called the American Staffordshire terrier. Some breeders even included some bulldog lineage into their breeding. This breed has been established for over 10 years now."


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Interesting, thanks.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> Interesting, thanks.


no problem


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

The only thing i would disagree with to an extent is needing peds to know exactly what you have. I have had dogs in the past without peds, from respectable and reputable breeders knowing what i had without actually having in possession a ped for proof. To me it is possible though with today being how it is, i can generally agree with no ped = unknown. I have been offered peds (with no additional cost) before and didn't take it just because its my dog, wasn't showing, wasn't breeding and had no real use for one. Of course without a ped telling someone else what you have is free to be targeted with no back bone or evidence that what you say is correct, since they can only go on words and no visuals. But with that said, if you have no need for one why bother? The dogs i have had peds for have had zero use and didn't change the dog at all.

Thats just my opinion and im sure many will disagree but since the ped talk was present, thought i'd just say what i wanted to.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> The only thing i would disagree with to an extent is needing peds to know exactly what you have. I have had dogs in the past without peds, from respectable and reputable breeders knowing what i had without actually having in possession a ped for proof. To me it is possible though with today being how it is, i can generally agree with no ped = unknown. I have been offered peds (with no additional cost) before and didn't take it just because its my dog, wasn't showing, wasn't breeding and had no real use for one. Of course without a ped telling someone else what you have is free to be targeted with no back bone or evidence that what you say is correct, since they can only go on words and no visuals. But with that said, if you have no need for one why bother? The dogs i have had peds for have had zero use and didn't change the dog at all.
> 
> Thats just my opinion and im sure many will disagree but since the ped talk was present, thought i'd just say what i wanted to.


I think I understand what you're saying but not having physical possession of a ped and a ped not existing at all are two very different things.

Apologies to OP as this has gone very off topic now.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well if dog men are not registering dogs they are keeping hand written paper's somewhere. You don't have to register your dog's with a registry to know what you have on your yard but you should have hand written pedigree's stashed away somewhere to keep track of what's on your yard and what your breeding.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Well if dog men are not registering dogs they are keeping hand written paper's somewhere. You don't have to register your dog's with a registry to know what you have on your yard but you should have hand written pedigree's stashed away somewhere to keep track of what's on your yard and what your breeding.


Agreed. There is still a written history regardless of being registered.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Well if dog men are not registering dogs they are keeping hand written paper's somewhere. You don't have to register your dog's with a registry to know what you have on your yard but you should have hand written pedigree's stashed away somewhere to keep track of what's on your yard and what your breeding.


:clap: I was mostly speaking as a owner vs breeder but i do agree regardless breeder or what your considered, know what you have in your yard/possession. Outsiders are outsiders and unless your breeding, others dont need to know. Let the performance speak for itself.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

My 36ish lb sbt is more than big for his little frame. I have noticed a drastic difference apbt and it other close cousin bulldogs. I dont know how to condition like some of the other more seasoned kennels, i wish i did. 

Genetics are different with every dog, hit and miss. Use the strong to help promote the lacking


----------



## 9tr3g (May 1, 2011)

Mine was around that weight at that age. He is now about 75lbs and is 8 months old. Very muscular and solid. He is not a bully but I have no ped. I feed orijin and he gets a good amount of exercise playing with my 2 kids all day. Just feed him good food a play a lot. Please don't put padlocks on his collar or huge chains on him to make him bigger. I have gotten in a lot of fights lately with people I have seen doing that to 3-6 month old pups. Once they see my dog an I tell them that he has never seen a single weight or chain that his muscle comes from good food and exercise they tell me that they feel real stupid. I hope I made a difference for these dogs. Nothing pisses me off more than seeing stuff like that and some of these people have actually tried to hit me for explaining what they are doing to their dogs. If you know what your doing and training the proper way for weight pull that's one thing but these guys with 10lb chains and 6 master locks on them all day is really making me mad. 

Had to get that off my chest because everytime I say something to the owner the first thing out their mouth is I wanna make him bigger and it is good exercise.


----------

